# Ironworker Dialled In



## CalgaryPT (Nov 26, 2017)

Took me longer than expected as I got distracted with something else, but here are some pics of my Edwards Ironworker, punches (that finally all arrived) and some samples including 2" 3/16" angle. What a great timesaver for production work.

The machine will do 1" round hole in 5/16" A36. In addition to the punches I bought the multishear (installed in pic) and the brake. It will bend 1/4" with ease, and has a custom die that's milled to account for the bending radius of popular plate thickness (unlike my old press brake). So nice....

After the PITA installing it, I decided to build my own gantry crane next year @Dabbler is helping me design it.


----------

